# Plentiful redfish!



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

We saw a lot of fish yesterday in a grassy back lake. The water was super clear and the fish were spooky. We managed to catch a few with the biggest being 28 1/4 inches.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice photos- Looks like you are using a fly rod. What fly did you use?


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Nice photos- Looks like you are using a fly rod. What fly did you use?


The only fly I could get eats on was a black crab. I was very surprised since the water was crystal clear!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a good time. I need to get my new skiff finished and get back after them.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

That rod is really bending all the way down to the grip, must be the 28" one. Great pics!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

Fishsurfer said:


> That rod is really bending all the way down to the grip, must be the 28" one. Great pics!


That was from the fish in the top picture, the rod is a 6wt Hardy zenith


----------

